# GIK Tri-Trap Review



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Found this review today. It's worth a read.

Here's a good quote from the article:


> "I've never reviewed a product that has made me want to go back through the hundreds of reviews I've done in the past and label them BG (before GIK) and AG (after GIK), for the effect the Tri-Traps, Monster Bass Traps and 242 Acoustic panels had on my system's sound was that profound."
> 
> Andrew Robinson - Home Theater Review


http://hometheaterreview.com/gik-ac...r-bass-trap-and-242-acoustic-panels-reviewed/


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

:T

Andrew was a pleasure to work with. We're very pleased with the review and the fact that our products are now a permanent part of his reviewing system as he bought everything we sent him for review.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

No doubt it would be hard to go from being "Treated" by GIK to not.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What does that have to do with a positive review? That's like saying nobody ever compares commercial speakers with DIY ones in a professional review. 

As for shipping, right now we're running a special in Europe where any order over 1000 GBP before shipping and VAT qualifies for free shipping.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

bpape said:


> What does that have to do with a positive review? That's like saying nobody ever compares commercial speakers with DIY ones in a professional review.
> 
> As for shipping, right now we're running a special in Europe where any order over 1000 GBP before shipping and VAT qualifies for free shipping.


Havent read the review yet, but I'm about too.:nerd: To the OP, BIG KUDOS for posting it!!!!:T

bpape I'm hoping that UK sale continues for a bit, I do plan to put in quite a large order but it may be around tax season. :whistling: That concrete bunker called a basement needs a lot of help.:rolleyesno:





edit: I just finished the review.....man O man am I pumped about my future purchase... I cant wait!!!!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I really don't know how long Glenn plans to continue the shipping special quite honestly. I know it's been going on for over a month now. 

I know the special pricing on the new Q7D is going to end on Dec 31st.

Bryan


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, if I miss the sale then I will just have to hope and pray it will come back one day, if not then I may be waiting until 2014 to set up my system again when we come back to the States......unless I somehow find a the materials, tools, ect to try and make some DIY over here. 

Either way, I do appreciate the time you took to talk to me and help me decide on what I need.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I honestly don't think it's going away soon. It's been a great thing for us and our customers. We had it once before and now we brought it back. 

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I think the big thing is that $1000 in equipment upgrades vs $1000 in room treatments (in a room with none), the room treatments win out hand over foot. The room is 50% or more of the equation when it comes to great sound. Andrew's review with mid-low level gear hit home with that. Rather than spend many thousands on new speakers, better amplification, etc, the first upgrade step should always be room treatments.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

bpape said:


> I honestly don't think it's going away soon. It's been a great thing for us and our customers. We had it once before and now we brought it back.
> 
> Bryan



Good to hear, and I hope that is the case.


----------

